# Cannondale (beta) test site (US version)



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Look what I found by accident:
Bikes - 2012

Hopefully it will be up and fully running any day.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Nice find...*



ph0enix said:


> Look what I found by accident:
> Bikes - 2012
> 
> Hopefully it will be up and fully running any day.


It looks like the current website. Mostly broken links and missing pix.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> It looks like the current website. Mostly broken links and missing pix.


Yeah, Cannondale does not seem to care much about the website. As long as they keep making awesome bikes, I'm ok with it 

BTW.
It looks like $2,220 for the Supersix 6 with Apex which is more than they're charging now for the 105 version.


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> BTW.
> It looks like $2,220 for the Supersix 6 with Apex which is more than they're charging now for the 105 version.


I saw that as well, and I'm hoping it is just a placeholder and not accurate. I have the Supersix 6 in my sights for a new bike and am counting on it being priced closer to the 2011 Synapse Carbon 6. The price seems a little high especially considering the spec. It's also strange how it is the only version with a dollar amount other than 0 shown.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jboyd122 said:


> I saw that as well, and I'm hoping it is just a placeholder and not accurate. I have the Supersix 6 in my sights for a new bike and am counting on it being priced closer to the 2011 Synapse Carbon 6. The price seems a little high especially considering the spec. It's also strange how it is the only version with a dollar amount other than 0 shown.


The Evo Ultimate also has a price next to it and it's the actual MSRP so I'm thinking the other price is correct as well. I guess we'll see.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

the link as well as the 2012 catalog is available in another thread about the catalog if you wanted to look though that, the pictures work better there.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

wesleyjack said:


> the link as well as the 2012 catalog is available in another thread about the catalog if you wanted to look though that, the pictures work better there.


Not really, you can get full size pictures on the beta site - just drag them to your address bar. They're definitely higher res than the catalogs posted. Here is an example:

https://cdn.cannondale.com/catalog/product/c/_/c_12_2rss6c_bbq_17.png
Click the pic again to see full res.

I purposely didn't link it as a pic so the thread width doesn't go whacky.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

mmmm....Super X 2 looks great. And at $0 a very good bargain...I can afford two of them. lol


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Hopefully it will be up and fully running any day.


I e-mailed Cannondale about 2 weeks ago asking when they planned on launching their new website and they stated they were expecting to have it launched by mid November.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

wesleyjack said:


> I e-mailed Cannondale about 2 weeks ago asking when they planned on launching their new website and they stated they were expecting to have it launched by mid November.


They have a post today on their Facebook page that says bikes will be on the website by October.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

If that date is anything like the release dates for bikes I'd expect it to get pushed back, but I hope its sonner than later.


----------



## dimitryb (Sep 15, 2011)

Bummer. Taken down


----------

